# No name Higgins



## Junkhunter (Jan 13, 2018)

Can someone put a model name to this Higgins? This one was clearly used by someone that had a paper route. I haven't had a chance to clean it up yet, and I bet this one will shine up nicely.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 15, 2018)

Bikes like this don't have a name, This one is in the '60 catalog, as an "Equipped middleweight". It's a bit unusual, being made by Westfield/Columbia, when most bikes sold by Sears at the time were built by Murray.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 16, 2018)

I like that peanut tank!


----------

